# Best Semi-Gloss in $18-$22 range?



## Yankee Bill (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi folks,

I'm looking for recommendations on SG in the $18 - $22 range to use on trim & doors in rental units, just wondering what others might be using in this price range.

Appreciate any input you might have to offer.

Thanks,
YB


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Can I assume you are the owner of the units and looking for what to supply your handy man ???

If so, may I suggest hiring a painting contractor that can include the price of his materials with the labor?

OH, and I didn't think anyone made a $20/gallon of paint anymore, I think that's Behrly possible


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

A good $18-$22/gal semi-gloss you say? I know where you can find it...in the year 2004. If you have a DeLorean, you'll have no prob finding it.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Dollar General? oh they don't sell paint. I actually saw a gallon of semigloss at a discount store named Ollie's in the past six months. Two colors, and it was paint and primer in one!
But seriously, if you are in north central ohio, pm me and we can talk price.


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

*Sherwin William* "Property Solutions" under $18.50 per gallon: Read Reviews


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Yup, those prices for SG went the way of the dinosaurs. I don't think you can even find a SG in the big box stores for that price. If you have a Sears close by, they used to make a decent SG in their Easy Living line, but, I don't know if they still carry it. Lots of Sears stores quit carrying paint so you may want to call ahead first.


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

Gymschu said:


> *Yup, those prices for SG went the way of the dinosaurs*. I don't think you can even find a SG in the big box stores for that price. If you have a Sears close by, they used to make a decent SG in their Easy Living line, but, I don't know if they still carry it. Lots of Sears stores quit carrying paint so you may want to call ahead first.


I called my Sherwin Williams rep at 4:45 PM EST., today, and the prices he quoted me for Sherwin Williams *Property Solutions* semi-gloss, are as follows;


Gallon - $18.50
5 Gallons - $17.47 x 5 gallons


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Isn't RustScat in that range? Never used it but my BM rep said it's decent. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## edtrujillo (Jul 12, 2008)

The job will be easier if you use a better product. Splatter resistance and coverage are more important than price. If the job takes less time you win. Right? Try the new Valspar semi gloss mid level product Aspire...darn good paint!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

All SW property solutions, painters edge, and masterhide should be in that price range. All junk but ya get what you pay for. 
Oh I almost forgot ProMar 200 I get that for $22 that'll be the best choice out of the group but it doesn't hide (yes not cover blah blah) well.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

For $3-5 more per/gallon, why not get BM Ultra-Spec? That's the best SG in the $25/gal range IMO.


----------



## Yankee Bill (Mar 2, 2015)

Appreciate the input guys. The paint ain't on my dime, the Landlord insist on buying it and cutting corners/price. I haven't tried SW Property Solution in SG, but I tried the flat and don't care for it, last price on the flat for my account was $14.18 a few months ago. I haven't bothered to check the SG price, as I figured quality would be on par with their flat. I'm gonna try to get him to step up a couple more bucks per gal. for some decent paint.
YB


----------



## skinne9 (Nov 21, 2009)

Acri-shield PPG Porter , good product, cross over would be super paint. Solo would be another and around 20 ,


----------



## CRS (Apr 13, 2013)

Patriot 475012. Best contractor semi-gloss on the market. Blows Devoe's Wondertones & Kwal's old 3090 away. I know, I developed it.


----------



## skinne9 (Nov 21, 2009)

Wouldn't use property solutions for anything, 18$ a gal is crazy for that crap


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

CRS said:


> Patriot 475012. Best contractor semi-gloss on the market. Blows Devoe's Wondertones & Kwal's old 3090 away. I know, I developed it.



Modest aren't we? ;-)


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

skinne9 said:


> Acri-shield PPG Porter , good product, cross over would be super paint. Solo would be another and around 20 ,



$20/gal for Solo?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Not sure what the price is exactly but glidden somethin 150 wasnt too bad. Hardly flashed.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I pay $20/gallon for lifemaster, less than that for ultra


----------



## skinne9 (Nov 21, 2009)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> $20/gal for Solo?


Maybe 21 , cheaper than super paint


----------



## HD painting (May 27, 2013)

Try SG bock filler?
Heard people use it for cheap apts. 
have no clue what the price is.
Property solutions is some serious slurry....
Tell him to search CL and find some leftover product for cheap and deal with the color.
Or hit up a contractor I'm sure try would sell you surplus product sitting in their shop...


----------



## Huntercoatings (Aug 16, 2013)

I recommend Glidden Ultra-hide 220 semi. flows nice and covers just fine. I'm looking forward to trying the patriot semi that CRS has developed.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Benjamin Moore paint dealer- highly recommend Ultra Spec, does the landlord understand that not slopping on garbage can actually save him money in the long run?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Woodford said:


> Benjamin Moore paint dealer- highly recommend Ultra Spec, does the landlord understand that not slopping on garbage can actually save him money in the long run?


they rarely understand that. All they understand is how often they have to repaint because the trim and doors get torn up so much. I've almost never had a property manager or painter buy a very good paint.


----------



## jprefect (Mar 4, 2015)

You're definitely going to want to convince your customer to spend up a little. I wholeheartedly agree that UltraSpec is a good quality commercial paint. You're only going to have problems with anything of a lesser quality. 

You're the expert, right? You provide not only painting services, but expert council to your customers. Your customer should rely on you to help him/her choose an appropriate product, and I don't think you'd be ripping them off or taking a markup to sell them on the entry-level paint.


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

I have had good results with the Glidden paints when HO chosen or needed paint after hours and or on Sundays. Also a lower sheen van save a few bucks and some companies satins are like other companies semi glosses.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Krittterkare said:


> I have had good results with the Glidden paints when HO chosen or needed paint after hours and or on Sundays. Also a lower sheen van save a few bucks and some companies satins are like other companies semi glosses.


Luckily most manufacturers have started listing their sheens on the TDS. Almost all of the BM products (less primers) have theirs listed.


----------



## ChestateePaintCenter (Mar 5, 2015)

Coronado Super Kote 5000 has a good Semi-Gloss at decent price


----------



## ccpainting (Oct 17, 2007)

promar 200. best for the price. covers good too
painting contractors St. Louis MO
Carter Custom Painting St. Louis MO


----------



## Blize0367 (Mar 13, 2015)

Valspar 2000 SG $22.98. I sell it for rental property all the time! Best paint made? No. But only .98¢ above your price range


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Have you checked garage sales?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RH said:


> Have you checked garage sales?


The Town of Norfolk at the transfer station has a Paint Shed. EVERYTHING in it is FREE :thumbup:


----------

